# Linux bleibt stehen



## engelmarkus (25. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich habe mit meinem PC hier ein Riesenproblem mit Linux: Egal welche Distribution ich ausprobiere, nach einer scheinbar zufälligen Zeitspanne bleibt einfach das komplette System stehen. Die Maus bleibt einfach hängen und die Tastatur geht auch nicht mehr. Das Problem hab ich jetzt schon seit ca. 2 Jahren, und ich hab zwischendurch immer wieder einmal versucht, irgendeine Distribution zu installieren, weil ich auf einen Fehler im Kernel oder so gehofft hatte, allerdings gehts immer noch nicht.
Deswegen vermute ich mittlerweile, dass mit meiner Hardware etwas nicht stimmt. Memtest hab ich schon mal laufen lassen, allerdings findet das keinen Fehler im RAM. Was ich vielleicht noch sagen sollte: Ich verwende 64-bit-Distributionen.
Hier noch ein paar Infos zu Mainboard und CPU:

CPU: Intel Pentium D 840
Mainboard: MSI MS-7160

Vielleicht weiß ja jemand etwas, das ich probieren könnte...


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. April 2008)

Hi,

hast du es denn schonmal mit einer 32-Bit-Version ausprobiert? Auf dem Athlon64 meiner Frau läuft das i386-Ubuntu wesentlich stabiler und performanter als das IA64-Ubuntu...

Ansonsten... ich weiß jetzt gerade keine Quelle (musst du mal Onkel Google fragen), aber mir wurde damals von MSI-Boards mit Linux abgeraten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.

Hoffe, das hilft dir erstmal weiter.

Grüße, D.

Nachtrag: Steht denn in den Logfiles irgendetwas, was auf Ursachen schließen lassen könnte?


----------



## engelmarkus (25. April 2008)

> Ansonsten... ich weiß jetzt gerade keine Quelle (musst du mal Onkel Google fragen), aber mir wurde damals von MSI-Boards mit Linux abgeraten, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Dazu hab ich jetzt nichts gefunden.



> hast du es denn schonmal mit einer 32-Bit-Version ausprobiert? Auf dem Athlon64 meiner Frau läuft das i386-Ubuntu wesentlich stabiler und performanter als das IA64-Ubuntu...



Das werde ich dann wahrscheinlich mal probieren. Du meinst sicher x64, weil IA64 is ja doch noch einmal etwas ganz anderes. 



> Nachtrag: Steht denn in den Logfiles irgendetwas, was auf Ursachen schließen lassen könnte?



Da steht absolut nix drin, leider.


----------



## engelmarkus (26. April 2008)

Kann das Problem eventuell damit zusammenhängen: In der Ereignisanzeige von Windows Vista steht bei jedem Systemstart folgendes:



> Ereignis 6, Kernel-Processor-Power
> Einige Funktionen zur Energieverwaltung im Leistungsstatus wurden im Prozessor aufgrund eines bekannten Firmwareproblems deaktiviert. Wenden sie sich an den Computerhersteller, um aktualisierte Firmware zu erhalten.



Bedeutet das, dass ein Bug im BIOS ist, der für das Aufhängen verantwortlich ist, wenn Linux da irgendwas regelt (Taktfrequenz oder so)?


----------



## Laudian (26. April 2008)

Theoretisch ist das moeglich, kann aber weder sagen warum noch wie sich das auswirken koennte. 

Aber Firmwareprobleme koennen eine Menge Probleme erzeugen. Was du auf alle Faelle versuchen kannst, das Bios flashen, sollte es eine neuere Version geben, die etwas an der Prozessorunterstuetzung veraendert, oder anderen wichtigen Hardwarekomponenten. 

Ansonsten wuerde ich keine IA64 Software auf AMD64 nutzen ...  Debian bietet seit 4.0 regulaeren Support und AMD64 Binaries an. 

Wie das bei Ubuntu laeuft weiss ich nicht, nutze ich schon laenger nicht mehr.


----------



## engelmarkus (26. April 2008)

Jetzt hab ich ein BIOS-Update gemacht, in der Hoffnung, die Fehlermeldung geht weg. Tatsächlich hat sie sich aber verdoppelt:



> Ereignis 2, Kernel-Processor-Power
> Die Funktionen zur Energieverwaltung im Leistungsstatus sind im Prozessor 0 aufgrund eines Firmwareproblems deaktiviert. Wenden sie sich an den Computerhersteller, um aktualisierte Firmware zu erhalten.
> 
> Ereignis 2, Kernel-Processor-Power
> Die Funktionen zur Energieverwaltung im Leistungsstatus sind im Prozessor 1 aufgrund eines Firmwareproblems deaktiviert. Wenden sie sich an den Computerhersteller, um aktualisierte Firmware zu erhalten.



Das klingt fast schlimmer als das vorher...

Ich werde nachher mal Debian ausprobieren... aber ich hab große Bedenken, dass das besser läuft.

EDIT: Ich hab die Lösung für die zwei Fehlermeldungen. Ich hab im BIOS SpeedStep und Hyper-Threading deaktiviert. Danach waren sie weg. Nur Linux muss ich noch probieren...


----------

